# JSP, MySQL und JBoss "No suitable Driver"



## Marsman (11. Sep 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich bin bereits seit zwei Tagen am Forschen und kriegs einfach nicht hin: Ich möchte von einer JSP aus auf eine MySQL-Datenbank zugreifen. Egal was ich probiere, ich erhalte immer den Fehler "No suitable Driver".

Ich habe die Datei "mysql-connector-java-5.0.7-bin.jar" in das JBoss-Verzeichnis /server/default/lib kopiert. Im Verzeichnis /server/default/deploy habe ich eine Datei "mysql-ds.xml" erstellt:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<datasources>
  <local-tx-datasource>
    <jndi-name>comp/env/jdbc/JBossDS</jndi-name>
    <connection-url>jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/jbossdb</connection-url>
    <driver-class>com.mysql.jdbc.Driver</driver-class>
    <user-name>titus</user-name>
    <password></password>
  </local-tx-datasource>
</datasources>
```


Hier ein Auszug aus meiner JSP:


```
<sql:setDataSource dataSource="java:/comp/env/jdbc/JBossDS" />
```

Ich habe auch mal versucht, die mitgelieferte Datenbank hsqlDB anzusprechen. Selbst dann erhalte ich "No suitable Driver".

Ich wäre echt froh, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


Titus


----------



## boxi (12. Sep 2007)

Hallo

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem... einfach mit PostgreSQL, aber das Prinzip sollte das selbe sein.

Wenn du einfach eine neues XML file (mysql-ds.xml) anlegst, wird dieses File nicht von JBoss verwaltet. Das heisst du musst entweder Jboss das File bekannt machen... hab keine Ahnung wie das geht... oder du schreibst deine DB Params in ein bekanntes file. Bei mir war das hsqldb-ds.xml. Jboss neu starten und ab gehts.


----------



## ms (12. Sep 2007)

Im Normalfall ist eine Datasource ein deployfähiges xml-File. Dh, wenn ein Xmlfile im deploy-Verzeichnis existiert wird dieses auch beim Starten von Jboss erkannt.
Was sagt denn den das logfile von Jboss?

ms


----------



## Marsman (12. Sep 2007)

Leider konnte ich das Problem mit dem JBoss nicht abschließend lösen. Inzwischen bin ich deshalb einen anderen Weg gegangen: Ich habe in Eclipse den Tomcat als zweiten Server hinzugefügt. Dort habe ich den MySQL-Connector in das entsprechende lib-Verzeichnis kopiert. In meiner Anwendung habe ich eine Datei context.xml erstellt. Dort habe ich die Datasource definiert. Nun kann ich in der JSP auf die Datasource zugreifen.

Titus


----------

